# The Valiant



## Bill Hays

Going through checking my designs folder I saw this one in there... I had intended to share this one a long time ago and of course it's the inspiration for many other guys designs already.. so here it is, the original pattern that I made about a year and a half ago, Philly owns the prototype:









On these old models I used to use hole saws to get the finger supports, the pinky hole (3/4") and the fork interior.
Drawing is crude but perfectly workable.


----------



## Charles

I really like this one. I am laughing to myself, because I just made one rather similar! But mine would be a bit narrower, as I prefer the narrower grip due to arthritis in my thumbs.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker

Got it on my hard drive now.







Thanks. This is a good one.


----------



## philly

Yup, still got it, and it ain't going anywhere. Fine shooter adaptable to all band types as all of Bill's slingshots are.
Philly


----------



## Bill Hays

Good deal Philly.
You can see the Patriot has a lot of inspiration drawn from this shooter in it as well.... some of the guys (soldiers) commented that this design would be perfect if it just had a little more handle so it can be used with gloves on a little easier.
I thought the pinky hole was big enough to accomodate gloves well, but apparently it's not... so after a few adjustments the Patriot was born.


----------



## zhop

Bill all of your slingshots are way good im saving money to buy one


----------



## Jesus Freak

NICE!


----------



## MeatMechanic

Bill if I could draw I wouldnt need to steal all your dezines .LOL I take paper crese it down the center then freehand cut ahalf a desine then unfold ! I go thru a lot of paper to get a couple of keepers . Thanks for everything . John AKA MM


----------



## alfshooter

Master Bill thank you very much.


----------



## Bill Hays

URLs updated


----------



## The Norseman

That is one beautiful slingshot.


----------



## The Norseman

What materials should I use, and how thick should I make it? This is one of my favorite designs so far!


----------



## KawKan

The Norseman said:


> What materials should I use, and how thick should I make it? This is one of my favorite designs so far!


Ergo boardcuts like this usually hold up well when made from high quality plywood, metal, or plastic/resin such as HDPE, PVC or Micarta. A 3/8 inch thickness of any of these materials should be adequate, but you could go thicker.


----------



## The Norseman

Okay, thanks! I can't wait to get started on making this. I'll try to post a picture in the homemade slingshot forum.


----------



## 31610

Right on Man U know I will give it a go thanks


----------



## MakoPat

Charles said:


> I really like this one. I am laughing to myself, because I just made one rather similar! But mine would be a bit narrower, as I prefer the narrower grip due to arthritis in my thumbs.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Yeah, my R.A. has solidified my preference for narrow and slightly higher forks.


----------

